# What is this aggression? (NOT Dante!)



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

This is from another place in the internet but was hoping for some opinions on what this is.

Person says dog has never bitten in 4 years they have had (didn't say how old the dog is though).
2 and 7 year old children
Isn't possessive with toys/food 

new neighbor's son (who is new friends with the son) ran in their house. 
Son (7) was right there by the door and got startled and yelped.
Dog bolted up and bit the neighbor boy on the arm.
When told to let go did but then snarled at boy.


People are posting that the dog was protecting the son.

Thoughts?

I'll tell my thoughts later


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

By the way this is written, I suspect you have other ideas. I was looking forward to hearing it and other perspectives (heck, I checked before bed and again when I woke up). I am no dog expert.
Unfortunately, I am on my way to catch a plane and will be away for almost a week. Guess I will have to wait until then. 

I'll check back, if only to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Hoping for some thoughts.
I know there isn't a lot of information - it's all that was provided.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

My novice opinion would suggest fear. Maybe the dog was startled by the boys yelp and bit out of fear. He didn't go after the yelping boy because he knew him, so the dog went after what was unfamiliar-the neighbor boy.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

This is a great example of the 'we weren't there, don't know the dogs, kids were involved, it could have been anything....' situation.

Why the MOST important thing for 'our' dogs is to know, really know them. Have them trained and socialized as well as reliable enough so when a situation come up like this we would 'know' our dog and why/how they reacted. As well as 'knowing' our dog and if they are reliable enough to be out without adult supervision and with 'the kids' or if it's too exciting and problems may arise.

Much easier to train and socialize our dogs BEFORE something comes up so they are prepared and act appropriately............ rather than trusting our dogs to just do the right thing on their own when they are not having the set of skills they need to come out of this well.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

My first thought is that someone needs to teach the neighbor's kid to not enter anyone's home w/o being invited. The parents of this child need to teach him this and that this is especially true when they know the home has a dog in it - any kind of dog. Once again, this is a bite due to human error.

If the homeowners child was startled and yelped, then yeah I would say first of all the dog may have been startled although w/their hearing ability that's unlikely the dog didn't know someone was close by. 

If the facts are being given chronologically and accurately then the dog moving to protect after his child indicated fear or unease, yeah the dog was a) reacting to it's own fear and/or b) protecting himself and his child.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks for your thoughts!

With the bit of information given I lean towards fear vs protection.

Shouldn't a dog know that a child is not a threat?

Perhaps I'm way off base here - but that was what popped into my head!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

From the information given, I would lean to protection with some of that due perhaps to a quick reaction due to a bit of startle thrown in. I know some of the dogs we have had would also have reacted to a "stranger' just sort of appearing out of nowhere and "his" kid showing a "startle" reaction.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.Thanks for your thoughts!
> 
> With the bit of information given I lean towards fear vs protection.
> 
> ...


I don't know a lot about GSD and protective action and I was leaning towards fear until you posted your comment about "Shouldn't a dog know that a child is not a threat?" 

A child is not a threat to an adult or the dog, but a child certainly is a threat towards another child. The child screamed or yelled when the stranger child walked into the house. The dog restrained the stranger child by grabbing his arm, possibly biting a little more gently because it was a child. Although the stranger child could not harm the dog, the stranger child could harm his "child".

A long time ago my teenage boyfriend had a GSD and an inground swimming pool. I brought my younger sister with me for a swim (8 years younger) and the GSD would not allow her near the pool. He would place his body between her and the water's edge. We were "allowed" in the pool, she was not. He was protecting her, an unknown child who was an invited guest by his teenage owner.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote: Shouldn't a dog know that a child is not a threat?


Why? Plenty of dogs are outweighed in good measure by children and plenty of children terrorize dogs. Two of my personal little dogs really hate kids. I had a BC here in temp foster care a year ago who was the most loving and gentle dog in the world with adults but had an absolutely pathological fear of children after being chased and shot with bb guns by a group of boys before coming to the shelter.

While lots of dogs love children, a dog's fears are going to depend on a lot of different things - size, life experience, socialization (or lack thereof) can all come into play. Plenty of dogs are afraid of children, even without an obvious reason or cause.


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

I believe if a kid ran up to my kid and my kid yelped and jumped, my instant response would be to shield my kid from THAT other kid before anything. I think the dog just acted out of natural protection response. And when asked to let go, he did. 

Like previous posters said, I think the parents of the other kid should teach the kid not to intrude suddenly. Dogs are dogs.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Protection. Hands down. The dog's family let out an alarm yelp - the dog responded.

My father was watching when my friend Gloria was going to swatt my butt instead of push me in the swing. Tulip, our dog, had other ideas. She didn't bite Gloria but she blocked her and snapped. 

The boys also had a habbit of teasing the girls with their bikes. They tried it once when Tulip was out. She shoulder blocked them and toppled them and their bikes. 

Tulip also watched us jump rope one day. We invited her to join in but she didn't want to. That was at first. Later on she got in line and took her turn.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

I personallly lean towards protection.


----------

